# Detailingworld™ Review Dodo Juice Red Mist



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

*Red Mist*

First off, i must say a big thank you to Dom for the opportunity to review this product

*Introduction*
This a spray sealant made by Dodo Juice.
We've been making small batch car care products since 2007, to our own bespoke recipes.

We helped create the detailing scene that exists today, and battled the BS in the industry since our first day open.

If you've ever applied a product with a foam finger mitt, washed a car with a long pile washmitt, thought about home brewing your own wax or been to Waxstock, well, hey, that was a little bit of us.

*The Product*
This arrived on my doorstep and is packaged in the usual Dodo Juice fashion, labelled with the new design of label and has clear instructions on how to use and a very useful section detailing potential issues with the product being ingested. I have to say, i do like this on a label from a manufacturer, it shows any potential issues that may arise with the product.
The liquid is Red - surprise surprise and has quite a strong smell, i can't quite put my finger on it just yet.
From their own web site:
Red Mist enhances paint finishes, beads a treat (even on bare paintwork), feels slipperier than a well-oiled eel, and still has impressive durability (of 2-3 months) so it's not just a one week wonder.

Use it instead of a wax or over a wax/sealant every other wash (after you have washed and dried your car, for a bit of extra 'bling' or to 'top up' the beading). But never apply it directly over fresh wax or sealant in case it fiddles with it 









*The Method*
A caveat here, i had planned to use this when cleaning our caravan earlier today but it threw it down the entire time i was there so i didnt think it a fair chance. I did clean the car but due to the rain, there are water marks everywhere.

I digress.

From Red Mist bottle:
Apply to cool panel, out of direct sunlight. Apply using a clean cloth, then using another soft cloth, buff off imediately and continue to bufff until acheiving the desired result.

Okay, i grabbed a couple of microfibre cloths and off i went and this is what i started with








Maybe i sprayed it the wrong way but i found i had to apply quite a bit of product to the microfibre to get an indication it was on the panel but that is possibly my technique. I followed the instructions and buffed straight away, turning the cloth frequently. When i looked at the panel i couldn't initially see any change but i think i was maybe scrutinising the panel too closely.
So i reapplied it and then stepped back after removing the product again, taking approximately 5 minutes to buff the panel.









End result is pretty glossy in my humble opinion.

*Price*
This available direct from Dodo Juice - dodojuice.net - and is priced at £16 for a 500ml bottle which is dearer than one of their other sealants but it is still not _that_ expensive in my eyes.

*Would i ues it again?*
The big question and having seen the levels of gloss i acheived with little to no preparation then my answer is a resounding yes. I like products that are easy to use due to a distinct lack of facilities and this is one such product that allows good results with limited facilities.

*Conclusion*

This is an easy to use sealant that leaves very high gloss levels and one that will be used again on the family car and i can't say better than that.

"Detailingworld™ reviewer has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

